# OVF and OVF for both eyes



## Dylan777 (Jun 1, 2015)

After 3hrs shooting through EVF & OVF, my left eye vision went little crazy. My eyes are fine with long hours shooting in LiveView or back LCD.

I wonder why current DSLR/Mirrorless systems don’t have any OVF or EVF designed for both eyes at same time? Increase in carmera size? Left/right eye vision different? Any thoughts?

Or am I getting old here 

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2015)

Probably size weight and cost, some technical issues for OVF's too. OVF's use pentaprisms, so a new type of prism would be required, and, if it could be done with half the light going to each eye, things would be a lot dimmer. There is also the not so minor matter of eye spacing, adjusting OVF's for different eye spacing requires some new technology.

With EVF's, its just a matter of size, weight, and cost, no technical issues other than development costs. The EVF's can be movable to accommodate different eyes.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With EVF's, its just a matter of size, weight, and cost, no technical issues other than development costs.



One reason against twin evf is that just adds bulk for some comfort for people finding the current ergonomy challenging. But the most important part for your two eyes being in front - stereoscopic 3d vision - is lost if the "through the lens" view simply gets duplicated.

Last not least, for photo journalism shooting when your eye is glued to the vf it's handy to be able to see a wider part of the scenery with the other eye w/o taking down the camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > With EVF's, its just a matter of size, weight, and cost, no technical issues other than development costs.
> ...



Yes, A significant number of users would need to want such a thing, it would likely be another failure point, adjusting the eyepieces for each eye, both diopter and spacing.

Personally, I'm inclined to think I'd not want one.


----------

